# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Alicante inaugura el parque urbano inundable 'La Marjal', una infraestructura antirriadas

## Jonasino

> El Parque Urbano Inundable 'La Marjal' de Alicante ha abierto sus puertas este sábado en la playa de San Juan. El espacio, que funciona como infraestructura antirriadas y zona verde, está vinculado mediante una pasarela al parque del PAU 5.
> 
> El alcalde de Alicante, Miguel Valor, ha explicado que se trata de un parque "moderno y de hermoso diseño con el que superamos con sobresaliente uno de los problemas que más nos acuciaban: las inundaciones que se producían en esta zona de la ciudad cuando sobrevenían las lluvias torrenciales, a las que tan acostumbrados estamos".
> 
> La obra, con un plazo de ejecución de 18 meses y un presupuesto de licitación de 3,67 millones de euros --IVA excluido-- ha sido financiada por Aguas de Alicante. Su director general, Joaquín Marco, ha calificado la actuación de "única y singular", "un ejemplo de actuación sostenible, que destaca por la integración de la obra antirriada en el entorno en el que ha sido ejecutada".
> 
> La infraestructura es capaz de almacenar 45.000 metros cúbicos de agua y dispone además de un espacio verde de esparcimiento que destaca por su sostenibilidad medioambiental. El parque, que ya ha abierto sus puertas, tiene un horario de 9.00 a 22.00 horas.
> Diseño topográfico
> 
> ...




Fuente: iagua

----------

NoRegistrado (29-mar-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si van aprendiendo como se evitan los daños de las inundaciones.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

